# Mauie Wowie question



## Izual (Dec 17, 2007)

a buddy of mine said he can get his hands on some mauie, an eigth for 100, price already sounds ridiculous but if its legit is it worth it?
and how would i know if its legit. what should i be looking for in the bud and high.


----------



## mendo local (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice knowin ya, I think its time for you to leave!


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 17, 2007)

*100 bucks, no way man. You will be disapointed even if it is what he says it is.*


----------



## Hick (Dec 18, 2007)

Izual... We are about educating and teaching folks how to supply themselves, and avoid those extortionists prices. 
For 'about the price of a 1/4, you could setup a small op, that could supply yourself forever.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

ya please dont spend $100 on an eight. you could buy so many other things with $100....like ur new growing supplys.

   i dont care what strain it is, 100 isnt worth it.


----------

